
US presidential candidate tweet classifier demo - moklick
http://interactive.webkid.io/tweet-classifier/
======
moklick
you can find the belonging blog post here [http://blog.webkid.io/document-
classification-in-javascript/](http://blog.webkid.io/document-classification-
in-javascript/)

